# The Walking Dead Season Two



## Sherlocked (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ho finito la prima stagione di questo capolavoro l'anno scorso e che dire, gioco dell'anno, anzi, per me miglior gioco da almeno 4-5 anni a questa parte  Giorni fa è uscito il primo episodio della season 2, che ho acquistato oggi sul psn: dopo 15 minuti di gioco posso dire che la qualità non è calata, anzi.

Sulle scelte che ho fatto nella season 1, le metto sotto spoiler..



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non ho fatto amputare il braccio al protagonista, alla fine sono morti quasi tutti tranne christa e omid, mi sono fatto sparare da clementine e l'ho un pochino addestrata con la pistola, dicendole poi di stare lontano dalle città. 



Cosa ne pensate ? ci avete giocato ?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sicuramente lo proverò dopo che avrò finito Black Fang e avrò raggiunto la lega di diamante in League of Legends


----------



## DR_1 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Io il gioco l'ho disinstallato.. (il primo)
Per giocare il secondo sarà necessario rifare story+scelte del primo (quindi mi toccherà reinstallarlo), o basterà recuperare dei "savegame" da qualche sito?


----------



## Livestrong (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sto scaricando, domani dovrei giocarci


----------



## vota DC (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ho finito la prima stagione di questo capolavoro l'anno scorso e che dire, gioco dell'anno, anzi, per me miglior gioco da almeno 4-5 anni a questa parte  Giorni fa è uscito il primo episodio della season 2, che ho acquistato oggi sul psn: dopo 15 minuti di gioco posso dire che la qualità non è calata, anzi.
> 
> Sulle scelte che ho fatto nella season 1, le metto sotto spoiler..
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L'addestramento non è una scelta: devi per forza farlo per finire il terzo episodio, al massimo puoi dirle di mirare alla testa, premere il grilletto o fare un respiro ma sono scelte ininfluenti nella prima stagione, magari nella seconda abituarla a mirare alla testa la rende meno efficace contro gruppi umani. Ma Clementine è tornata o sono ancora i personaggi del DLC?


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Dicembre 2013)

La protagonista della season 2 è clementine, gli eventi prendono piede mesi dopo la fine della season 1


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Dicembre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Io il gioco l'ho disinstallato.. (il primo)
> Per giocare il secondo sarà necessario rifare story+scelte del primo (quindi mi toccherà reinstallarlo), o basterà recuperare dei "savegame" da qualche sito?



Che io sappia se non ti trova file della season 1 salvati, ti fa scelte random in automatico.


----------



## DR_1 (19 Dicembre 2013)

Quindi mi toccherà rigiocare il primo allora  , anche perchè di savegame online non ne ho trovati..


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Dicembre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Quindi mi toccherà rigiocare il primo allora  , anche perchè di savegame online non ne ho trovati..



Si bè è un giocone, fidati che ti piacerà anche rigiocarlo secondo me


----------



## Livestrong (19 Dicembre 2013)

Mi sembra più breve sto capitolo, comunque ho già acquistato anche i prossimi 4.


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mi sembra più breve sto capitolo, comunque ho già acquistato anche i prossimi 4.



Io sono...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Alla parte dove clem sviene. Il cane che mi si rivolta contro è stato uno shock pazzesco :O non me l'aspettavo proprio ! e il ragazzo che portava in braccio clem parlava tanto da salvatore dei deboli per poi lasciarla al suo destino se a rischio morso...preferisco il vecchio dei due per ora ! Comunque tanta roba anche questa season 2, almeno fin'ora.


----------



## vota DC (19 Dicembre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Quindi mi toccherà rigiocare il primo allora  , anche perchè di savegame online non ne ho trovati..



Non ho questa stagione, ma ti assicuro che benché la prima stagione a livello di battute tenga conto tutte le tue scelte alla fine la differenza è minima e le situazioni sempre le stesse. Non capiterà mai che vai in campagna con una scelta o in città con un'altra, ci sono un paio di scelte essenziali sui personaggi


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



vanificate dopo un po' dato che Carley o Doug puoi solo prolungare la loro vita di due episodi, Ben per uno


 ma il percorso è lo stesso.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Dicembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non ho questa stagione, ma ti assicuro che benché la prima stagione a livello di battute tenga conto tutte le tue scelte alla fine la differenza è minima e le situazioni sempre le stesse. Non capiterà mai che vai in campagna con una scelta o in città con un'altra, ci sono un paio di scelte essenziali sui personaggi
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Purtroppo è verissimo. E da quello che ho visto finora, anche il secondo è impostato in modo simile. Rimane comunque il miglior prodotto del brand walking dead a mio giudizio


----------



## DR_1 (19 Dicembre 2013)

Vero, le scelte alla fine hanno influito poco sul finale, tuttavia, rimane un giocone dal punto di visto "narrativo". 
Ti tiene proprio lì..

Come tempistica per l'uscita degli episodi sempre due-tre mesi? (come per la prima stagione?)


----------

